# Amazon - 5DIII Body only



## Nick888 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just for who order from Amazon. Thanks


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 27, 2012)

Placed my order at 2:33am cst. on the 2nd. Camera shipped Friday one-day and got here yesterday. It's great!


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 27, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> Placed my order at 2:33am cst. on the 2nd. Camera shipped Friday one-day and got here yesterday. It's great!



That's awesome. I placed my order at 10 PM PST on March 1, but my camera just shipped last night and will arrive later today


----------



## PhotoVIC (Mar 27, 2012)

3/3 4pm PST order.

Still at "Shipping Soon" status.


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 27, 2012)

Ordered body only at 7:00AM CST March 2nd 
Current status - Not Yet Shipped
My Status - losing patience :-(


----------



## NickCat (Mar 27, 2012)

My order was placed 3/2 at 10:30pm EST (def not in on the super early orders) and my order is still showing 'not yet shipped'

How people who ordered after a lot of us have better order statuses at this point is beyond me. 

I'm baffled by all this and it's pretty obvious there is no rhyme or reason to what Amazon is doing on this one.


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 27, 2012)

My b!tching and moaning has paid off! Just received an order update. Status has been changed to "shipping soon" with an estimated delivery date of March 29th. FINALLY!!!

Order for body only placed at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd

Can't wait


----------



## curtoneil (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm a lot later in the order cue (around the 10th) so I'm not expecting anything but when checking Amazon today (and I made a username just for this) they are now stating on the order page for the MKIII that it will "usually ship within 1 to 2 *months*"!


----------



## BL (Mar 27, 2012)

NickCat said:


> My order was placed 3/2 at 10:30pm EST (def not in on the super early orders) and my order is still showing 'not yet shipped'
> 
> How people who ordered after a lot of us have better order statuses at this point is beyond me.
> 
> I'm baffled by all this and it's pretty obvious there is no rhyme or reason to what Amazon is doing on this one.



could it be that folks with amazon prime are getting preferential shipping timelines? no one seems to mention whether or not they order with that perk


----------



## kennethpfeifer (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm an Amazon Prime member and I pre-ordered on March 5th (actually pre-ordered from B&H on the 2nd but cancelled and went to Amazon assuming they'd be more efficient...).

I'm still seeing "Not Yet Shipped" and have been contacting customer support on a daily basis to see if I can get any additional information. So far I've seen everything from "We get new shipments in each day and are sending them out in the order we received orders" to "This is not a high demand item and we have not received any shipments from the supplier yet."

Your guess is as good as mine, but it just seems like Canon is making sure that they all send out the Kit shipments, but have deprioritized the body-only ones. Smart move on their part, definitely making me consider buying the lens too if it means I get the camera 1-2 months early.



BL said:


> NickCat said:
> 
> 
> > My order was placed 3/2 at 10:30pm EST (def not in on the super early orders) and my order is still showing 'not yet shipped'
> ...


----------



## kchung (Mar 27, 2012)

I pre-ordered 3/5/2012 9:09am PST and just got my shipping confirmation email at 3/27/2012 10:46am PST.

Order # 104-2602060-75xxxx coming out from Fernley NV.


----------



## kennethpfeifer (Mar 27, 2012)

kchung said:


> I pre-ordered 3/5/2012 9:09am PST and just got my shipping confirmation email at 3/27/2012 10:46am PST.
> 
> Order # 104-2602060-75xxxx coming out from Fernley NV.



this is encouraging...


----------



## kchung (Mar 27, 2012)

kennethpfeifer said:


> this is encouraging...



...but sucks for those that pre-ordered earlier but their 'local' warehouse still don't have stock.


----------



## adamoe (Mar 27, 2012)

grrrr im furious.. i had a cosmetic hair / make-up shoot last weekend, was hoping id have it then.. nop.. still - customer service has NO IDEA when they'll have em in stock..
i tried contacting B&H to maybe order there instead.. they too dont know when theyll get the Body Only packages in stock again


----------



## NickCat (Mar 27, 2012)

I JUST got an email from Amazon... it's set to be delivered on 3/29. 

Looks like they finally got off their collective asses over there.

I am an Amazon Prime member... I did order it with next day shipping for $3.99. 

Otherwise... if there was any special treatment... I'm not seeing it.


----------



## tatsu (Mar 27, 2012)

I just received mine today. So pumped! 

But seriously Amazon, worst packing job for a sensitive $3500 piece of equipment ever! It wasn't padded at all and who knows what UPS did to it. 

Any ideas about how best to go about testing whether any damage was incurred during transit?


----------



## tony_e (Mar 27, 2012)

tatsu said:


> Any ideas about how best to go about testing whether any damage was incurred during transit?



Without sounding condescending, best way is to go and take some photos. You would be able to tell pretty quickly if there are some problems. Listen for any weird rattles too


----------



## ddashti (Mar 27, 2012)

Placed my order on March 5th around 11:00 PST, status still "Not Yet Shipped."

Update: almost 2 hours after posting this, I received an e-mail from Amazon and the order has been flagged as "Shipping Soon."


----------



## gtowndave (Mar 27, 2012)

Ordered mine at 10:30AM (EST) on 3/2. Still nothing. A rep told me yesterday that it hadn't been released. Couldn't explain to me why it had been shipped from their Fernley, Nevada, distribution center if it hadn't been released. I can't seem to get a straight answer. Hopefully we'll all hear some good news soon!


----------



## gtowndave (Mar 27, 2012)

gtowndave said:


> Ordered mine at 10:30AM (EST) on 3/2. Still nothing. A rep told me yesterday that it hadn't been released. Couldn't explain to me why it had been shipped from their Fernley, Nevada, distribution center if it hadn't been released. I can't seem to get a straight answer. Hopefully we'll all hear some good news soon!



Moments after I typed this, I received my shipping notification via email. She'll be here by Thursday.


----------



## PhotoVIC (Mar 28, 2012)

Body Shipped!

Ordered 3/3 PM PST

Just received Tracking number 3/27 6pm PST!!

Now moving on from refreshing Amazon's Order Status Page to UPS Tracking Page :


----------



## RedShark (Mar 28, 2012)

I ordered a body-only Mk III from Amazon on 3/7... not quite instantly like a lot of people, but it has been three weeks already. Was starting to feel frustrated like a lot of people having heard absolutely nothing about the ship date or how far up I was in the queue, when just today I received an email about my order.

At first I was excited beyond belief as the subject said "Delivery Date for your Order." Unfortunately, my estimated delivery is listed as *May 9*!! That's correct, not April 9th... but MAY. And I ordered just a couple of days after they went on pre-order.

Sooo... if you're thinking about going to Amazon at this point, just forget it completely... and if you didn't preorder on day 1, even you are probably better off canceling and looking elsewhere. Super frustrated!!


----------



## curtoneil (Mar 28, 2012)

Just got my "update" as well.

Ordered March 8 - delivery estimate is May 8-June 6.

WOW.


----------



## FlyACL (Mar 28, 2012)

Similar email received here as well... I ordered from Amazon with Prime overnight shipping on March 22 (late to the party) and just now received an email saying my estimated delivery date is May 23rd...

Sucks if it is true and I will be continuing my search for a body only somewhere else. But something tells me this isn't going to be an accurate date. If nothing it does tell me to stop holding my breath. 

Good luck all...


----------



## ddashti (Mar 28, 2012)

ddashti said:


> Placed my order on March 5th around 11:00 PST, status still "Not Yet Shipped."
> 
> Update: almost 2 hours after posting this, I received an e-mail from Amazon and the order has been flagged as "Shipping Soon."



Amazon will be delivering my order today (March 28th) via One-Day Shipping.

Update: Due to mechanical issues with the UPS vehicle, the delivery date has been delayed a day. Amazon refunded the One-Day Shipping fee.


----------



## ernande (Mar 28, 2012)

Pre-ordered from Amazon on March 17th and just received an email estimating delivery May 22nd. Waiting patiently.

Any chance sites like Adorama or Crutchfield would be able to fulfill an order faster?


----------



## nehemiah (Mar 28, 2012)

Body only -- ordered 3/11. E-mail update on 3/27 -- anticipated shipping date is 5/15.

Order also placed with BH 3/11 body only (was going to see which would get me one first). Basically no news on that order (says "backordered" on status).

3rd order with Chicago Mafia. They said I could have it today, but they want a 58% mark up.


----------



## thehallway (Mar 28, 2012)

I preordered the morning of March 7 (in AL). Got the email last night - "_Estimated arrival date: May 22, 2012_".


----------



## jaspurdue (Mar 28, 2012)

Ordered March 2/7:30MST. Shipping update March 27th: Estimated arrival date March 29th-30th.


----------



## PhotoVIC (Mar 28, 2012)

3/3 4pm PST Order
3/27 6pm email confirmation for delivery
3/28 UPS Status: Out for Delivery!

My Location: SF, CA
Amazon Warehouse location: NV


----------



## NickCat (Mar 28, 2012)

PhotoVIC said:


> 3/3 4pm PST Order
> 3/27 6pm email confirmation for delivery
> 3/28 UPS Status: Out for Delivery!
> 
> ...



Little frustrating... I ordered on 3/2 with next day delivery and yesterday the email said delivery date was estimated at the 29th. 

I've had Amazon pull the shipping date game more than a few times in the past though where they say it's not shipping till later and the package ends up arriving before I get the actual shipping email. 

Guess time will tell... still time left today for fedex to show up.


----------



## jaspurdue (Mar 28, 2012)

jaspurdue said:


> Ordered March 2/7:30MST. Shipping update March 27th: Estimated arrival date March 29th-30th.



Got Shipping update: Arriving on March 29th; I shouldn't be too excited but can't wait to put it to good use


----------



## aloper (Mar 29, 2012)

If your shipping status has changed to "Shipping Soon", your camera will ship within the next day or so...From what I understand, they are "pre-allotting" them. Meaning they are assigning cameras as soon as they are notified they are shipping to their distribution centers instead of waiting to receive them first, then assign them to pre-orders...


----------



## EOSGUY (Mar 29, 2012)

FYI - Have you seen this: On the www.getdpi.com forum there is an Adorama camera somebody is willing to sell for $100 off list price. This guy had ordered from two places and when he wanted to cancel the second camera they offered him a price reduction. It hasn't sold yet ASFAIK, likely because that forum is full of medium format folk. He is going to return in to Adorama, if nobody wants it.


----------



## adamoe (Mar 29, 2012)

Blah, orderd March 8th.. late to the party..
Estimate Delivery: May 10th. .. sounds crazy..


----------



## thehallway (Mar 30, 2012)

thehallway said:


> I preordered the morning of March 7 (in AL). Got the email last night - "_Estimated arrival date: May 22, 2012_".



Got another email from Amazon this afternoon - "New estimated arrival date: April 03, 2012." Charge is also now pending on CC and order status says "Shipping Soon." Very excited!


----------



## SwanSong (Mar 30, 2012)

Ordered mine March 2 at 6:45am pst. Received the camera on this last Monday!


----------



## nehemiah (Mar 31, 2012)

Received e-mail from Amazon today (3/31).

Originally ordered body-only 3/11.
1st e-mail with estimated delivery: May 15th.
Today's e-mail with updated delivery time: April 18th. So be patient guys (and gals), yours also will be here sooner than you are thinking.


----------



## curtoneil (Mar 31, 2012)

Also got updated information today.

(my wife actually did the ordering so I don't know full details)

Original order: March 8
Original Shipping Email: May 8 - June 6
New One (as of Mar 31): April 16-19


----------



## curtoneil (Apr 2, 2012)

Another updated email, they're on fire with these now.

Today's arrival date is now April 6 - April 11 so it looks like Amazon possibly got more in shipment then they were expecting or "under promised to over deliver"

Original order: March 8
Original Shipping Email: May 8 - June 6
Edited Ship Date (as of Mar 31): April 16-19
Edited Ship Date (as of Apr 2): April 6-11


----------



## SeanNY (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazon prime. 2 day. Ordered March 2, 2:30 am PST and received March 30 7:30 EST. Quite annoyed!!


----------



## thehallway (Apr 3, 2012)

thehallway said:


> thehallway said:
> 
> 
> > I preordered the morning of March 7 (in AL). Got the email last night - "_Estimated arrival date: May 22, 2012_".
> ...



Got the tracking number this afternoon. Shipped from Nashville, will be here tomorrow.


----------

